# I will NEVER buy a Panerai for my 6.75" wrist. Wait I just saw this...



## WatchSix (Jan 25, 2017)

*Confessions of a NON - Panerai Owner*

I could NEVER, EVER wear a Panerai.

I'm no Arnold or Sylvester. I've got 6.75" wrists dammit! I put this down to bad genetics and my Italian mother smoking while pregnant (but I can't prove it). Besides that chunk of metal would look like a _"freak watch"_ on my puny wrist - who would want that kind of crap? Worse, who would pay for that that kind of crap? Of course, this viewpoint was NOT based on any actual "real" information. With just a quick look at the specs - I blew the *entire collection* of Panerai watches off. Clearly they were watches designed for big guys trying to divert attention from their age, midsections or permanently deficient egos. This was without ever trying a single Panerai on. Without even touching a single Panerai. Truth is, I hadn't even seen a Panerai in the wild. Ever. But I dismissed them all the same.

That all changed the other day. I was checking out shops in downtown San Francisco and went into Seregins Fine Timepieces. Partly because a couple of used Tudor watches in the window caught my eye and I thought maybe they would let me try some on. Partly because they were located in a parking garage hallway. Yes, I said a parking garage hallway, a bit of challenge to find actually, and not exactly the place where you would expect to find a watch shop carrying a huge variety of product. But they do indeed have a great variety and just as I entered the shop I happened to glimpse a few Panerai in the display. Side note: I think this kind of watch shopping experience at places that have a variety of brands and prices - from very low to luxury high - is way more fun than cruising a shop that only carries a narrow brand selection with little price variation.

Anyway, long story longer, Alaina and Sonya were more than happy to pull out watches for a guy who was mostly trying to dodge San Francisco downpours, kill time, and wanting to try on some different watches. And that is when I very innocently asked to try on a Panerai - just for fun of course, because it's NEVER gonna fit my wrist and I will NEVER actually own one.

Alaina suggested that I simply point out whatever PAM caught my eye and she would gladly grab it from the case. I reflexively chose the one that looked "reasonably sized" from the pack. Next thing I know I've got a used PAM 392 on my wrist and it's singing to me. Not talking to me... it's singing! Loudly. So loud I can't stop looking at it - it's commanding all my attention. The crocodile strap is nicely broken in, the last owner must have had a similar size wrist because all the wear marks fit perfectly for me. I've got the crown out and I'm adjusting the time (so smooth), and I'm watching that cool retro looking seconds hand sweep round. I'm mesmerized by the sandwich dial and it's, perfect, sharp cutouts. The case is like nothing I have ever seen in my life before - it's like artwork - maybe like a woman. All curvaceous in the proper places, yet sharp in the right spots as well - and I still can't stop staring. The 42mm steel case seems, somehow, to perfectly mould itself to my wrist. Without a bezel it wears much smaller than it would seem. Maybe it's almost a touch to small, I thought. Maybe this is more of a woman's size... Sonya said she wore one for a while and her wrist is smaller than mine. Maybe it would be better without a date window? I've never been a fan of date complications. And yet, did I mention this watch was crooning to me like Sinatra at the Sands? I could not take my eyes off it.

At this point I knew I had a very serious watch problem. Possibly it's an addiction, but I'm not ready to admit it yet... and it hasn't been medically proven. I say to myself (with my inner voice of course), "I'm an Orient watch kind of guy. A value watch guy with the occasional vintage piece thrown in for some Swiss influence. More importantly, I'm a sub $1000 dollar watch kind of guy!".

Truth is I want to wear my watches until they wear out - dings, dents and scratches be damned -- those are badges of honour. Any watch I've ever bought, I either still have or I have worn until it died a full and very complete death. Yet, now this beautiful Italian piece of art is on my wrist and it won't stop sucking me into it's incredible world. This watch costs more that most cars I've owned - how do I justify that? "This watch is for ANY occasion", I tell myself. This watch you can stare into for hours. This is a watch I can see myself wearing forever.

I politely thanked Alaina and Sonya, and slowly backed out the shop. Then I just stood there and stared into the window at all the other Panerai watches that I didn't try on. Damn Italians and their design.

I will own one.

PAM 392 on wrist (my vintage Zodiac GMT in back)








PAM 392 (tag says retail new $8100 (I think), actual asking is $6300)








PAM 392 vs 312 from here. Notice the missing "9" on the PAM 392


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I have 6.5 inch wrist and to my suprise the 312 in 44mm doesn't look that big, it wears much smaller


----------



## timeisnow (Feb 3, 2016)

Haha, it was fun reading your post, you've got a talent, enjoy the watch 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## breitlingman12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Great post,all the best with your watch enjoyment


----------



## WatchSix (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone.

Of course I immediately went into research mode... here is some great reading by TimeCaptain at WatchPaper:

*Buying Your First Panerai

*which of course is going to lead to...

*Buying Your Second Panerai OR TimeCaptain's Top Ten Panerai*


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Good reading. And remember, the journey is half the fun.


----------



## West Coast (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice write up - only the ending was wrong. You used the future tense "I will own one". A better ending would have been "I own one now"!!!!!! 
You have same size wrists as me and a 44m PAM doesn't look out of place at all, especially with the new 9010 movement making watches slimmer and lighter.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Entertaining reads,that's the allure of Panerai eh?

My wrist is smaller than yours (6.5 inch) but my current daily pam is 47mm

I moved to Pam 24 from Tag F1 ana-digi,I remembered the first few days it felt clunky on my wrist,however once I got used to it,I simply love that watch and this particular brand...


----------



## GhostlyProduct (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah the Panerai are nice, but that Zodiac Aerospace GMT is the the real show-stopper


----------



## LB Carl (Jul 8, 2016)

I just recently bought my 392 and it hasn't left my wrist. Good write up, except the end because I was expecting to read about you walking out of that store with the PAM on your wrist. I think you should go back to that store and try again. :-d


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

lol enjoyed your post, I tried one on a few months ago but at £3800 it was in pretty poor condition, needed a strap, hadn't been serviced and the reps were being far too pushy and luckily my 2500 po came along, but I will always keep an eye out for a bargain.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## dmash (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks good OP, Panerai doesn't wear as huge as you would think.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: I will NEVER buy a Panerai for my 6.75" wrist. Wait I just saw this...*

Great read & good luck w/ yr decision. Here's a little enabling


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

Great post, enjoy your new watch. Fortunately my Italian mother didn't smoke which account for my 7" wrist. Looking to buy my first Panerai, just started the hunt. Great looking watches plus I can show it off to the Italian relatives in Italy.


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice write up and thanks for the smile. There are still killer deals to be had for those with patience. Have fun with the search!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serve 1st (Jan 9, 2014)

I say go for it ! 42mm looks doable.


----------



## mob1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Your post is great, enjoy your Panerai


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

mob1 said:


> Your post is great, enjoy your Panerai


Did you even bother reading his post?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Perhaps try a rad case, as I find my 292 wears smaller than my 000......perhaps due to the wire lugs, or the shape of the case and no crown guard, but for sure "appears" smaller.

good luck with your search, but be warned, you will not stop at one!
i am proof of that!








See what I mean?....albeit on my 7.5" wrist









And a PAMily shot...


----------



## WatchSix (Jan 25, 2017)

I tried on a Radiomir PAM 628 and besides, what I felt to be, a busy dial with its power reserve and GMT it fit very well at 45mm. The lugs run up close to the edge of my 6.75" wrist but not over and it fits quite snug with a low profile. It is also a very classy watch with a more of a dress style - less "diver" more "driver" feeling. If I was a guy wearing a suit daily this would be my watch for sure.

I think you are correct in that any Panarai buyer is definitely going to want both a Radiomir and a Luminor. I can feel the pull already.


----------



## WatchSix (Jan 25, 2017)

... and the PAM 628 has the more traditional watch lugs not the wire lugs unfortunately. I would like to try on a Radiomir with wire lugs for a comparison. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vulcan_innova (Sep 9, 2016)

The new PAM 682 is only 42mm, I think it would fit like a glove.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

"Long story longer" ha ha!!
Well written piece. 
Look forward to reading more of The Hunt!

(On a side note, if retail is 8,100 - a used shouldn't cost you 6,300. It should be way lower)


----------



## GVC (Mar 6, 2017)

I have 6.75" wrists myself but I went for the 44mm 112










I was hesitant at first with its size but after trying it out at the AD I was surprised that not only could I pull off wearing a 44mm but that the fit was just about right.


----------



## WatchSix (Jan 25, 2017)

GVC said:


> I have 6.75" wrists myself but I went for the 44mm 112
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing!


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Just buy it already. There is no way out. The Panerai gods are talking to you in your sleep.


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

^^^^**
What he said.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

That 628 is so nice!
love the dial!
In the same store?.....I may have to take a quick ferry ride!

should have noticed u r just across the water from me!
good luck with ur PAM search and hope u join the club soon!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Haha, you are already in it, resistance is futile. No way out


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

D##n-- I've always loved these watches in other people but wrote them off due to my 6.75" wrist. May have to revisit this now.


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

I have 6.75" wrists and always dismissed Panerai as being too large. Finally went and actually tried one on, even though I had been to the AD multiple time looking at other watches, and will be picking up my 510 tomorrow. The size and thickness work well and was very comfortable.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I have the same wrist size and I just sold a 312 because it was too big.

I found a 112 tho and I think it fits ok:










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: I will NEVER buy a Panerai for my 6.75" wrist. Wait I just saw this...*

Picked it up over lunch today. Pam 510.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## m630 (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

*I will NEVER buy a Panerai for my 6.75" wrist. Wait I just saw this...*



Oklahoma said:


> Picked it up over lunch today. Pam 510.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get your own thread, you "I got a shiny new PAM" .....! Then I can salivate over that thread, too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Tomorrow haven't had time too busy looking at it.

Sent from my tricorder using Tapatalk.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I think that the point of a Panerai is that it looks big and brash.

Still contemplating joining the Panerai family, but my wrist is tiny at approximately 6.4 inches.


----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

dantan said:


> I think that the point of a Panerai is that it looks big and brash.
> 
> Still contemplating joining the Panerai family, but my wrist is tiny at approximately 6.4 inches.


Forgive me, but, they sell women's straps so surely they sell some smaller case sizes. Even if they're only 42 or 40 mm, there's got to be a panerai for you small wristed ones.


----------



## eesh (Jun 9, 2011)

6.75" wrist here with 47mm Panerai.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattypants (Sep 6, 2021)

SamQue said:


> Great post, enjoy your new watch. Fortunately my Italian mother didn't smoke which account for my 7" wrist. Looking to buy my first Panerai, just started the hunt. Great looking watches plus I can show it off to the Italian relatives in Italy.


Are you Italian?


----------



## TommyG (May 9, 2010)

I thought the same for a long time. With my 6.75” wrist I stuck to watches at 40-41mm. Then I tried on a 42mm Panerai and got hooked. I think that size is the sweet spot for 6.75” wrists, although I’m contemplating a 44mm carbotech.

Here’s my 535 (on Vintager canvas):









And one of my 973 (on Gunny canvas):











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

I enjoyed reading your satirical article.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

anything within 42mm should be ok, otherwise no imo


----------

